

Julian Assange to form Wikileaks Party, run for Australian Senate - CorsairSanglot
http://www.theage.com.au/opinion/political-news/assange-looks-to-contest-senate-election-20121212-2ba43.html

======
CorsairSanglot
The potential party platform for a world movement:

<http://www.orbooks.com/catalog/cypherpunks/>

